# Kernel-Update 3.8.13 -> no sound

## Mati

Hi there, 

i installed and compiled a new kernel and also did everything as suggested in the gentoo documentation concerning alsa sound. Although i controlled alsamixer settings i don't hear anything. 

(I did everything the same way as in kernel 3.7.* where it worked). 

Here is some output. What do you need more to help me?

My default card is Creative Labs SB Live. 

```

lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF104 High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

```

```

Karte 0: Live [SB Live! 5.1 [SB0060]], Gerät 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]

  Sub-Geräte: 31/32

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

  Sub-Gerät #1: subdevice #1

  Sub-Gerät #2: subdevice #2

  Sub-Gerät #3: subdevice #3

  Sub-Gerät #4: subdevice #4

  Sub-Gerät #5: subdevice #5

  Sub-Gerät #6: subdevice #6

  Sub-Gerät #7: subdevice #7

  Sub-Gerät #8: subdevice #8

  Sub-Gerät #9: subdevice #9

  Sub-Gerät #10: subdevice #10

  Sub-Gerät #11: subdevice #11

  Sub-Gerät #12: subdevice #12

  Sub-Gerät #13: subdevice #13

  Sub-Gerät #14: subdevice #14

  Sub-Gerät #15: subdevice #15

  Sub-Gerät #16: subdevice #16

  Sub-Gerät #17: subdevice #17

  Sub-Gerät #18: subdevice #18

  Sub-Gerät #19: subdevice #19

  Sub-Gerät #20: subdevice #20

  Sub-Gerät #21: subdevice #21

  Sub-Gerät #22: subdevice #22

  Sub-Gerät #23: subdevice #23

  Sub-Gerät #24: subdevice #24

  Sub-Gerät #25: subdevice #25

  Sub-Gerät #26: subdevice #26

  Sub-Gerät #27: subdevice #27

  Sub-Gerät #28: subdevice #28

  Sub-Gerät #29: subdevice #29

  Sub-Gerät #30: subdevice #30

  Sub-Gerät #31: subdevice #31

Karte 0: Live [SB Live! 5.1 [SB0060]], Gerät 2: emu10k1 efx [Multichannel Capture/PT Playback]

  Sub-Geräte: 8/8

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

  Sub-Gerät #1: subdevice #1

  Sub-Gerät #2: subdevice #2

  Sub-Gerät #3: subdevice #3

  Sub-Gerät #4: subdevice #4

  Sub-Gerät #5: subdevice #5

  Sub-Gerät #6: subdevice #6

  Sub-Gerät #7: subdevice #7

Karte 0: Live [SB Live! 5.1 [SB0060]], Gerät 3: emu10k1 [Multichannel Playback]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 1: Intel [HDA Intel], Gerät 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 7: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 8: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

Karte 2: NVidia [HDA NVidia], Gerät 9: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Sub-Geräte: 1/1

  Sub-Gerät #0: subdevice #0

```

----------

## eccerr0r

Sure you're selecting the right output?  Does your other sound system work (is the sound going to that subsystem?)

What happens if you disable the driver that you're not using (i.e. not load the Intel hda driver)?

Are you using pulseaudio?

----------

## tryn

Mati 

 I had the same problem the first time that I updated to sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.8.13. 

 I also had sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.7 that worked with the sound. 

 I built the kernel my self and matched the two kernels side by side while building the new one.

 I don't know what was wrong with the first build. I waited for about a month and tried again. Doing the same 

thing. Side by side and still didn't see a thing different while doing it. But this time the sound worked.

 Wish that I could tell you what I did that fixed it but have no idea what it was. Maybe if you try again it will 

work.

----------

## Mati

Thanks first for your replys.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sure you're selecting the right output? Does your other sound system work (is the sound going to that subsystem?) 
> 
> 

 

yes definitely. Under my windows system everything works fine without changing anything in my audio settings (on my sound station). 

When booting my new kernel it does not work and some ligths on the digital output/input are blinking instead of having solid light (as it has under windows). That wasn't before

in my previous kernels so i suppose that must be some bug or something within the emu* driver. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What happens if you disable the driver that you're not using (i.e. not load the Intel hda driver)? 
> 
> 

 

i didnt try that before. however i dont suppose this should be a problem should be?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Are you using pulseaudio?
> 
> 

 

no im not using pulseaudio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Verfasst am: Mo Aug 12, 2013 8:50 pm    Titel:
> 
> Mati 
> ...

 

Thank! Even though this will not help me get it runnig i know that i'm not alone with this problem. maybe i will wait until 3.8.14 or some newer kernel before spending days for nothing. 

however, if someone else has an idea how to check for the problem I would be glad to hear some ideas...

----------

## Mati

Ok, thats embarassing. However i wanna post the solution: Never forget to unmute the channels within alsamixer. I forgot it - by pressing the "M" key you will unmute them. I didn't expected them to be set on mute...

so everything works fine with the kernel and alsa.

----------

